# First stop Belgium - any suggestions?



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi,
We are going to start our trip on Sunday and will arrive mid-afternoon in Calais. We thought we might begin by heading into Belgium for a week.

Any suggestions for a stopping place for the first night? Bearing in mind this is our first trip abroad in a van, so we want to ease in gently
with an easy campsite or aire.

Lesley


----------



## Jin (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi,

I don't know if this is any help but we have booked onto this site;-

http://en.eaurouge.nl/

It's near to the Spa Francorchamps circuit in the Ardennes forest about 4 hours from Calais. May be too far for a first stop. The Ardennes is beautiful with lots to do besides motor racing!

All the best. Hope you have a good trip.

Jin


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Belgium*

Lesley

Brugges is always popular and I have a soft spot for Ostend too. The latter is only 60 mins or so from Calais, and you can get absolutely slaughtered in the "Cosy Corner" pub! I don't know any campsites in Ostend, but I know you can overnight free in various places.

Russell


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

If you can get down to Dinant its well worth the visit just think Chitty Chitty Bang Bang!

There is a stop on the database I updated at Easter.

Greenie


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You been at the bloody mary`s again greenie.

dave p


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Belgium*

I would recommend Brugges as well. The aire, not cheap, but it s almost in the city centre and an easy walk into town.
Bob


----------



## philsil (Jul 24, 2007)

buy your wine in France first. 

I left my brother once in Belgium as his plane was due out the following morning. he sent me a text saying he found the best place to spend an evening. he had jumped on a train to Amsterdam!


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Oudenaarde is a good spot, as is Ypres


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Ypres for me, either at the aire or if its open the camp site.


----------



## TheLizard (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Lesley,

If you decide to go further east later in your trip there a few aires on the Belgian/Dutch border. We stopped at Neerpelt (51'14.007N 5'25.976E) in January on our way to Germany....a lovely spot by the canal, free stay/free ehu. Benelux Aires book is useful and ACSI Camping Card for off peak campsites will give you camping at 11/13/15E for site, ehu and showers for two people. 

As previously mentioned there is a site about 500m walk from the centre of Bruges (51'11.783N 3'13.51E) which costs 20E per night, alternatively there is Damme (51'14.899N 3'16.597E) which is free and 6km from the centre of Bruges. Another pretty spot with a canal across the roadl, cafes and restaurants and a bus stop for Brugge/Bruges!

Enjoy your trip, you will have a great time, but watch the Belgian roads for potholes!!

Regards

Tony


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Belgium*



Bob45 said:


> I would recommend Brugges as well. The aire, not cheap, but it s almost in the city centre and an easy walk into town.
> Bob


I agree but prefer Camping Memling. You can cycle or take a long walk into town or just catch the No 11 bus around the corner for around €1/.50 each way.

If you like you can take the motorhome and park on the ring road for free.

Ypres is nice too and be at the gate for 8.

™


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Camping Memling*

Camping Memling is a good site, but not cheap.

Its near Carrefour and the Lunch Garden restaurant.
Swimming pool within 200m, and a bread shop around the corner.

website link here:

http://www.brugescamping.be/

Happy Travels


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

I totally agree with Temmyob and Hymie re Camping Memling and the frequent bus service.

Ypres is a good choice also, as mentioned buy chasper. The municipal site is not scheduled to open until June though. You can overnight on Leobold Laan 3

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*bruges*

Going to Bruges week after next. Our first trip abroad staying at camping membling for 4 nights I will report back on our experience. Picking up some great pointers, like the number 11 bus and the 8Euro ticket for 10 trips.

Keep em coming!

Regards,

Graham


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

Brugge's Aire is an excellent first experience of not being in a campsite.

Off season I think 12E - but very safe - quiet - nice setting by river 10 mins lovely walk through park to the town - right side of town for restaurants etc.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*first trip abroad*

Hi Everyone,

Well we are almost packed and ready to go. Start tomorrow couple of lazy stopoverers inc folkestone and then the tunnel Saturday morning. The co-pilot is nervous about the tunnel and I am a bit edgy about driving on the other side of the road. Hope the Garmin 465T performs well and takes us to Camping Memling without any hitches, as it has promised to do. We bound to forget something just hope it isn't anything important (like the passports! :? )

Any last minute tips?

regards,

Graham


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: first trip abroad*



zappy61 said:


> Any last minute tips?


YES, enjoy yourselves. 

Although we use the ferry when in the MH, I have used the tunnel when driving the coach. It is a very quick crossing, once moving.
The 2hr ferry crossing is part of our relaxing holiday, and we enjoy it too.

Have a great time, but do get to the Menin Gate at Ypres if you can.

Cheers,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: first trip abroad*



JockandRita said:


> zappy61 said:
> 
> 
> > Any last minute tips?
> ...


Hi Jock & Rita,

Can I park OK at the Menin Gate? It looks about 50 miles from Bruges but worth a trip for the day?

Graham


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*belguim*

hi another place not far from brugge but very nice sluis is on the dutch border thanks mike


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Graham 

No worries ref the tunnel it is just so easy, you will be in and out of it before you know it, basically it is like putting your MH on a large train that is all lit up and you barely know it is moving. Its a really relaxing and easy way to start your trip and doesn't feel claustrophobic at all.

Have a great time.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Briarose said:


> Hi Graham
> 
> No worries ref the tunnel it is just so easy, you will be in and out of it before you know it, basically it is like putting your MH on a large train that is all lit up and you barely know it is moving. Its a really relaxing and easy way to start your trip and doesn't feel claustrophobic at all.
> 
> Have a great time.


Many Thanks Briarose,

Hope your life is returning to some normallity; from one who knows!

Regards,

Graham


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: first trip abroad*



zappy61 said:


> Hi Jock & Rita,
> Can I park OK at the Menin Gate? It looks about 50 miles from Bruges but worth a trip for the day?
> 
> Graham


Hi Graham,
Not only can you park close by, but you can overnight there as well. There is parking in the town centre, but car size bays only.

Try to get to the Gate around 19.40, for the "last post" ceremony at 20.00, as it does get very busy. Then, if overnighting, take a walk into the town centre and have a quality Belgian beer, or some lovely Belgian chocolate. It is everywhere. lol

Below is some info which I passed onto someone else, asking the same question. I hope it is helpful.

*The address for overnighting in the street, close to the Menin Gate is, Leopald 3 -Laan, which leads into Hoornwerk. There are four wooden posts half way down which prevents through traffic. We reversed up to these posts, and parked up just past the sports and leisure centre. It is very quiet and pleasant after tea time (ish). The municipal camp site is behind the sports centre, just off Blekeriestraat, and was scheduled to open this June after major refurbishment. It is very reasonably priced, and is popular with visitors to the Memorial Gate. If you go round to the Menin Gate and turn left, it will bring you up to the other side of the wooden posts, but that area is more residential.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s....85121,2.892838&spn=0.002872,0.00677&t=h&z=17

N 50.85080 E 2.89215. These are the cordinates from the Autoroute 2010 maps. *

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Vicarious Books are promoting a scheme called Ars Vivendi,which is the Belgian equivalent of France Passion. It include restaurants and breweries,a lot of them,which permit overnighting.
Oudenaarde is good there is a new cycling museum opening there.


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

Lesleykh said:


> Hi,
> We are going to start our trip on Sunday and will arrive mid-afternoon in Calais. We thought we might begin by heading into Belgium for a week.
> 
> Any suggestions for a stopping place for the first night? Bearing in mind this is our first trip abroad in a van, so we want to ease in gently
> ...


Try this site which is peaceful. Very nice owners who will welcome you. 10euros pn for mh plus 2 for elecs. Very hot showers. Only 45 minutes from Calais/Boulogne. If you do use it sat nav takes you to east of location in address road. It is about 300metres from Renescure station. Say Press recommended.

http://www.lebloemstraete.fr/


----------

